# A new dark track entitled "Nightwalker"



## soundtraktechnoid (Jul 25, 2013)

[flash width=450 height=110 loop=false]http://player.soundcloud.com/player.swf?url=http%3A%2F%2Fapi.soundcloud.com%2Ftracks%2F102619706&secret_url=false[/flash] 

Here is a new track that is dark and almost magical. I hope you enjoy it. This is what resulted after trying some new compositional techniques. Please leave some constructive critsism and remarks, I am always striving to get better! Thanks so much!


----------



## RiffWraith (Jul 25, 2013)

Very nice! Very JNH-ish. Which, of course, is not a bad thing. I am diggin' the woods! 

The toms (and whatever else you have going on there) for the last two measures or so right before the break @ 1:38 sound off timing-wise. And you could use some tympani rolls to compliment that low F# brass at the end.

Cheers.


----------



## asilagy (Jul 25, 2013)

in some areas the low dynamic brass is over powering the mix. Perhaps more sweeping automation could help, Going from the quietest dynamics up should feel as if the brass is emerging from the orchestral texture.

Great work otherwise, I like the build and your harmonic choices.


----------

